# CCW could save your life



## TridentOne (Mar 26, 2009)

http://www.loudountimes.com/news/2009/mar/22/Slaying/

In previous articles it was reported the man was a retired Lt. Coloniel with Army Special Forces. He and his wife had left their wallets at home and the man was identified by his fingerprints, on file from his CCW application. The killing appears random, gang related, and might have been prevented if the man had been carrying. It might seem like overkill to carry for your early morning walk in your sleepy quiet golf-course neighborhood but really, especially in Northern Virginia, crime and these types of murders are happening much more frequently.

I think the Politically Correct movement is over for me and if someone doesn't like my gun, TS. 

This murder in particular is shocking to me. Living near DC and PG county my whole life, there are murders every day, but they are mostly drug related, gang on gang, domestic violence and otherwise "non random" encounters, not 3 guys jumping out of a van in a suburb and clubbing two elderly people for fun.

So my $0.02 is...carry your gun.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Mar 26, 2009)

From John Farnam (a very good self defense instructor.)


> *Unprepared!*
> 
> 
> 25 Mar 09
> ...


 
See full article here.


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 26, 2009)

Sad story...I hate to hear stories like this because it very well could have been different if they hadn't chosen to be unarmed and unprepared.

If you are able to carry a gun, I think it's stupid not to do so...

from the Farnam article above:


> (2) Don't arbitrarily divide your life into "safe" and "dangerous" parts, places, nor activities. Fate may neglect to celebrate your dear fantasy! I know people who have CCW-permits, but don't carry, and they're ever-ready to treat me to a nauseating dissertation of their idiotic excuses. The foregoing exposes the lethal fallacy of such self-deceptive thinking.
> 
> (5) Don't deceive yourself that your martial-arts training/prowess will protect you against heavy odds. No matter how many black-belts you have, against multiple, simultaneous VCAs, you will likely not prevail, when unarmed. A single, dashing hero, casually dispatching several bad guys with glamorous judo-moves, is something that happens only in movies!


Everyone should read and re-read those two paragraphs...he hits the nail on the head. I particularly like point #2, especially his comment about people who divide their lives into "safe" and "dangerous" places, etc. This seems to be a very common thought-process for many people when they make decisions about whether to carry or what to carry. There are those who say "I only carry when I'm going somewhere where I might need it" (if you think you might need a gun, why the **** are you going!?!). Then you've got those that'll say something like, "yeah, I'm only gonna carry the J-frame or the kel-tec since I doubt I'll need anything more" or "because a real gun would be too heavy/hot/uncomfortable/I'm a puss... Must be nice to know exactly how "your fight" is going to play out.

(yes, I'm sure my last paragraph stomped all over lots of people's toes...I'm sure you'll get over it :ultracool)


----------



## Carol (Mar 27, 2009)

TridentOne said:


> http://www.loudountimes.com/news/2009/mar/22/Slaying/
> 
> In previous articles it was reported the man was a retired Lt. Coloniel with Army Special Forces. He and his wife had left their wallets at home and the man was identified by his fingerprints, on file from his CCW application. The killing appears random, gang related, and might have been prevented if the man had been carrying. It might seem like overkill to carry for your early morning walk in your sleepy quiet golf-course neighborhood but really, especially in Northern Virginia, crime and these types of murders are happening much more frequently.
> 
> ...



I have relatives in VA and have worked in PG county on assignment.  I'm aware of the sort of crime that has happened in the area, and this surprises me too.

Unless....it wasn't random...



> A Loudoun County man slain while out for an early morning walk with his wife worked as a contractor at the Central Intelligence Agency for several years until 2000, the CIA confirmed yesterday, and investigators said they want to meet with agency officials to learn more about the nature of his work.





> The assault might have been random, but deputies have not ruled out the possibility that they were targeted.


http://loudounextra.washingtonpost.com/news/2009/mar/25/slain-loudoun-man-did-contract-work-cia




> While appearing random, [Sheriff] Simpson said authorities are closely looking at whether the incident could be gang related, including whether it could have been part of a gang initiation.
> 
> "That's nothing we've seen in Loudoun County before," he said, "but we know it goes on. It's certainly a possibility."





> There does appear to have been a home invasion at the couple's home, Simpson added.


http://www.leesburg2day.com/articles/2009/03/25/news/public_safety/9787ahomicide032309.txt

I don't think we've heard the end of this...


----------



## zDom (Mar 27, 2009)

*sigh*

Guess I'm going to have to bump "get a comfy CC rig" up on the to-do list.

Between this and the Burger King story, I'm starting to get the impression I should get used to strapping it on ...


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 27, 2009)

Yep.

Only place I don't regularly carry is at work because i do a lot of physical movement and I don't make so much money that I can afford to lose my job if "made", nor can afford the $$$ to fight it in court. Even then it's right in the secured lockbox in my vehicle.

I've even told my dad( mom isn't comfy with the idea so i never mention carry or broadcast it to her though I am sure she suspects) I've even told him straight out, if by some twist of fate I am killed there by any means which having my sidearm might have helped, you take 'em to the cleaners.

I even started carrying at HOME once I did a simple drill where I first, timed myself busting through my door as if I'd kicked it in, running downstairs to my bed, and the time it took me to do that still was only JUST bordering on enough to go from a sleeping position in bed, snap the key from off my dog tags, get it into the lockbox and retrieve and rack my pistol, so trying from anywhere else in the house unarmed would be that much less possible.

The time for "kicking in" my door and reaching my PARENTS' room, even shorter.

(I didn't bother to allow for noise made by repeated breaking attempts, I planned instead on how would I react with NO advance warning. Murphy and that damned law of his and all.....

Therefore they don't know it but most often I am armed at home either on me or within direct reach of me.


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 27, 2009)

Andy Moynihan said:


> Yep.
> 
> and the time it took me to do that still was only JUST bordering on enough to go from a sleeping position in bed, snap the key from off my dog tags, get it into the lockbox and retrieve and rack my pistol



just asking...any particular reason you keep it locked up?  Are there kids around or something?

If there's no one around who shouldn't have access to it, why not leave it accessible? (on the nightstand, etc.).


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 27, 2009)

My thoughts and prayer's go out to the families of these unfortunate victims.


I consider it a privilege to have a CPL here in Michigan and always carry so that I can not only protect my loved ones but any innocent bystanders if a violent encounter requiring lethal force arises.  Why other wise would you want to or have a CPL if not to carry it?


----------



## Deaf Smith (Mar 27, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> I have relatives in VA and have worked in PG county on assignment. I'm aware of the sort of crime that has happened in the area, and this surprises me too.
> 
> Unless....it wasn't random...


 
Very little, Carol, is random. Usually they have a reason to pick you as the victim. It may be by the way you walk, or the kind of car, or the expensive jewelry, or well something made them decide to try to take you. It sure ain't random! Being hit by a meteorite is random. Being mugged is not.

Like Clint Smith says, "if you look like food, you will be eaten."

So we try to not look like food (unless you are a Zatoichi, then well you may want to look like food!) But since I'm not a Zatoichi, I'll do my best to not look like a easy mark and be armed in case they still think I am.

Thing is, this is why guns are so important to the elderly, or the handicapped. THEY DO LOOK LIKE FOOD AND THERE IS NOTHING THEY CAN DO TO NOT LOOK THAT WAY. 

We see old people get out of cars in the handicapped parking and you can tell they wouldn't stand a chance dukeing it out with a mugger. But it's that equalizer, the gun, that gives them a chance.

Deaf


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 27, 2009)

KenpoTex said:


> just asking...any particular reason you keep it locked up? Are there kids around or something?
> 
> If there's no one around who shouldn't have access to it, why not leave it accessible? (on the nightstand, etc.).


 

A) Respecting mom's wishes

B) Required under MA Law.

But if all goes well by this time next year that will have ceased to be a problem. TX is callin' my name.


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 27, 2009)

Andy Moynihan said:


> A) Respecting mom's wishes
> 
> B) Required under MA Law.
> 
> But if all goes well by this time next year that will have ceased to be a problem. TX is callin' my name.


 
A)  fair enough...if it was my mom, I'd argue, but to each his own 

B) ****ing laws...

You'll like Texas


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 28, 2009)

Ive applied for my Utah and Florida CCWP so I can carry a lot of places I travel. I just wish Illinois would look at these incidents and stop listening to that Criminal who thinks he's king of the State up there in his Ivory Tower surrounded by armed guards in Chicago...

These types of incidents are common in my neighborhood, and we are expected to call 911 and pray...



Deaf Smith said:


> Like Clint Smith says, "if you look like food, you will be eaten."


 
This is why my bike jacket is leather, has skulls, spikes and chains. I make it apparent I have teeth.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 28, 2009)

You go the biker route, I go the "Crazy vet" way( though I will be the first to admit that though my unit existed and supported Nat'l Guard units for deployment in time of war, we stayed stateside and so I can never rightfully be called a "vet" nor will ever claim so).

Patrol cap, sunglasses/spectacles with transition lenses, high-and-tight with hogan 'stache, Boots or all black sneakers, and either:

If spring, Jeans, black tank or t shirt, Black or olive drab( but never a camo pattern)BDU blouse/untucked 5.11 shirt with sleeves rolled up( the RIGHT way)

If summer,Same as above w/o BDU blouse ( but maybe still a lighter 5.11 shirt untucked and swap out jeans for 5.11 pants.( I never wear a whole, single color "uniform" so as not to take it too far).

Someone who sees me with a tank top will see the chain what holds my dog tags.


I avoid whole "uniforms" or wearing camouflage patterns so Those who need to see will see "not food", but the soft yuppies I encounter just think "Indiana Jones type" when I don't wear the camo, which scares them( Especially if my BDU blouse or 5.11 shirt happens on that day to be khaki).


----------



## Deaf Smith (Mar 28, 2009)

If you keep yourself reasonably fit, look alert and purposeful, keep that stupid cell phone/Ipod/Sony Walkman out of your ear, and walk upright you will not look like food.

That and keep away from the three stupids.

Deaf


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Mar 29, 2009)

"_Qui desiderat pacem, bellum praeparat; nemo provocare ne offendere audet quem intelliget superiorem esse pugnaturem_"* -Flavius Vegetius Renatus












*(Whosoever desires peace prepares for war; no one provokes, nor dares to offend, those who they know to be superior in battle)


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 29, 2009)

Andy Moynihan said:


> You go the biker route, I go the "Crazy vet" way



I'm not sure how my "look" would be classified...cargo pants/shorts or jeans and either a Hawaiian/guayaberra shirt or t-shirt (no gun or gun-school related stuff)  in the summer.  Jeans, a sweatshirt, and a leather jacket in the winter.  The only thing that might even _hint_ at "not quite average dude" might be the haircut (short and neat, but not "high and tight"), Oakley shades, or the footwear (either boots, or Merrill shoes).

I guess you could call it the "totally non-tactical bum" look 

yes, this was a pointless post...I need to go to sleep.


----------



## BLACK LION (Mar 30, 2009)

As a california resident , it upsets me that people who can carry dont carry.  You have the license, use it to the fullest extent.  I cannot obtain a license in this county unless I start a businees or know some powerful people.   It upsets me that I have to be stabbed-shot-beaten and survive to file a police report before they would even consider issuing the permit.  
To compensate somewhat, I always carry a large ficed blade on my hip and another folder or two concealed. ALWAYS!  I get funny looks from people in the bank or parents at the park but who cares.  I keep a pistol in the car and always carry a pistol in my home regardless.  Me and my loved ones cannot afford the luxury of the "comfort of denial"...  things can and will happen anytime,anywhere to anyone.  Expect it! Habituate it! 
Wether you are takin a dump or grabbing the paper or whatever.


----------

